# How does means testing work for self employed seeking job seekers allowance.



## David Keegan (16 Dec 2008)

For the past five years I have been a self employed accountant working on a series of "contract" assignments. I have not worked since June2008 other than for two weeks. I prepare my accounts to 31 st December so I have these to 31/12/2007 and estimates to 31/12/2008 on which I based my 2008 tax payemnt on a/c in October 2008.

My wife is working and earns over €30K per annum.

I now intend to register as unemployed and persue a claim for jobseekers allowance. I previously have not bothered as I understood I was not entitled to any benefit whatsoever even though I have paid PRSI and income tax. I have been constantly applying for jobs since 01/07/2008 but have only had two interviews. I am 58 and whatever I am told by agencies I believe ageism is having a negative impact on my search for work.

I have savings and realise that these will be taken into account in the means test process.How will my wife's earnings impact on my entitlement.
Will I be able to make a claim back dated to 01/07/2008.

Are the rules different for ex self employeds compared to ex PAYEs or are we all means tested to the same criteria.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Dec 2008)

The means testing process is outlined on www.welfare.ie.


----------

